# Any ideas on how to lower serotonin? (fatigue)



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

I have read conflicting things on whether it is heightened or lowered serotonin levels that lead to fatigue.

Tried a supplement that was said to increase serotonin and wow, was that a bad idea. Currently I keep fatigue at bay by taking 500 mg Wellbutrin. I would take more, but it leads to insomnia as it is. The stuff I have read so far say that to lower serotonin you must: do exercise, get sunlight, eat less carbs and proteins (eh, what else is there?), and things like that. Which I already do, except for the diet.

Seems like most supplements out there are for *increasing *serotonin. But since increasing serotonin did not seem to work, and I found an article saying that increasing serotonin levels would actually *cause* fatigue, I was wondering if there was a supplement or medicine that lowers serotonin? I found some meds but they are sloppy. Trazidone will do it but will also lower everything else like norepinephrine and dopamine. Any supplements out there that lower serotonin?


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

There is about a million different things that lead to fatigue. Anemia, low b-12,low testostrone, hypothyroidism, what state your adrenal glands are in etc. How are you so sure its serotonin?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Take some vitamin d3. It should help energy levels.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I have tried everything natural that's supposed to help with fatigue because I have bouts of extreme fatigue that hit me like a ton of bricks and then go after an hour or so. 

The only thing that seems to have come close so far is 5-htp. And even that could just be my imagination.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

But low levels of serotonin is a main neurological factor in depression--why would lowering it help fatigue? 

Have you tried speaking to a doctor or some other health specialist?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

You could alwys just stab yourself in the brain, hoping to kill some of the seritonin receptors


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

You dont wanna lower serotonin, youn want to increase another chemical... Try adhd meds


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. This fatigue can be stubborn.



PickleNose said:


> I have tried everything natural that's supposed to help with fatigue because I have bouts of extreme fatigue that hit me like a ton of bricks and then go after an hour or so.
> 
> The only thing that seems to have come close so far is 5-htp. And even that could just be my imagination.


That sucks, I feel your pain. My fatigue is stubborn too. Fish-oil, walking helped some. Wellbutrin though is pretty decent. Not good enough though. Also I made the mistake of thinking weight lifting was a substitute for cardio. Big mistake. Walking is awesome. I tried 5-HTP and it did nothing. You've probably tried SAM-e too?



Phoenix Rising said:


> But low levels of serotonin is a main neurological factor in depression--why would lowering it help fatigue?
> 
> Have you tried speaking to a doctor or some other health specialist?


I dunno, just grasping at straws at this point. Although serotonin supplements tend to make me tired, so that's why I suspect it.

I've only seen general practitioners. They try but they have no idea, I mean I really need a specialist. They did rule out the basic stuff even testosterone, although I'm thinking of getting some patches whenever I can an afford them from online. They said it was "normal" but that could mean it was in the low range. I should've asked the number. Damn when they were checking off what tests to give me they asked if I got nausea too. I said no, but then afterwards I thought I should've said yes. I'm just so used to all the symptoms.



King Moonracer said:


> You could alwys just stab yourself in the brain, hoping to kill some of the seritonin receptors


I tried that and now my head won't stop gushing blood.



King Moonracer said:


> You dont wanna lower serotonin, youn want to increase another chemical... Try adhd meds


ADHD meds are a no-no with my doc. 0_o. Hmm. Maybe from online. I might've misread the one article. It said it might be to do serotonin over- activity. But between the agonist, antagonists, up-regulating all that my head started to spin.

http://www.bmj.com/content/315/7101/164.full


----------

